# Re: [EVDL] EVLN: E-Pusher add-on makes any ICE into a hybrid



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: E-Pusher add-on makes any ICE into a hybrid*

David Gugger,
Marine deep discharge batteries usually only last 6 weeks as an EV
pack. Pusher trailers have been around for many more years than you expect.
I thought the two wheeled one that steered itself when you backed up was the
trickiest. And the linkage was so simple too. And remember that cute add on
for the "Smart car for two" that added two more wheels and aligned to the
back of the smart car as a tool box or extra battery pack??? So, David
Gugger, I wish you well .
Dennis Miles

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-E-Pusher-add-on-makes-any-ICE-into-a-hybrid-tp4644194p4647565.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: E-Pusher add-on makes any ICE into a hybrid*



> On 20 May 2012 at 17:41, Dennis Miles wrote:
> 
> > Marine deep discharge batteries usually only last 6 weeks as an EV
> > pack.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: E-Pusher add-on makes any ICE into a hybrid*

Mine (29DCs) lasted about 8-14 months without assistance. They came with a
12-30 month warranty, so that paid for more than half of the replacements
(upgrading to GC8s). 

If you didn't mind the hassle of taking batteries back all the time you
could keep driving them into the ground and keep getting them replaced
nearly for free forever.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-E-Pusher-add-on-makes-any-ICE-into-a-hybrid-tp4644194p4647627.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: E-Pusher add-on makes any ICE into a hybrid*

[ref original post
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-E-Pusher-add-on-makes-any-ICE-into-a-hybrid-tp4644194.html
]

In looking at the changes to the search engine I use to create the
monthly 
EVs4Sale post, there are still a fair amount of nEVs and LSVs out there
at
a slightly lower cost than clean used older 96V EV conversions. At the
same
time, noobs need to beware of quicky conversions that were built around 
using light packs made up of quick-dying 12V deep cycle batteries.

I thought, the better bang for the buck is the 96V or higher conversion
that has a PbSO4 pack made up of 6V wet-cell traction/golf batteries.
Those batteries have the longer cycle life.

So, instead of 8 12V deep cycle batteries, what if a nEV used 8 6V
traction
batteries and ran off 48V instead of 72V. The answer is the horse-power
is
now halved. But what if two motors were driven off the 48V pack?
Wouldn't 
you get the added hp to drive the EV at faster speeds, and about the
same 
20mile nEV range as a 72V nEV pack made up of 12V deep cycle batteries,
but
the pack cycle life would be increased?

So what if this pusher used traction batteries, and had two motors to 
double the hp?


{brucedp.150m.com}




-


> Voltswagon wrote:
> > Mine (29DCs) lasted about 8-14 months without assistance. They came with
> > a
> > 12-30 month warranty, so that paid for more than half of the replacements
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: E-Pusher add-on makes any ICE into a hybrid*

Bruce, the better choice from the experience of many others was 24 @ 6 V DC
for 144 V DC Two motors draw two times the amperage to make that horsepower
and range goes to ?15 Mi.?? There still ain't no FREE lunch ! LOL.
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Founder)
*"**Electric Car Service Shop"*
*[ the Forgotten Infrastructure ]*
*[email protected] <http://www.e-v-t-i-inc.com/> *
(Adviser)* EVTI-EVA Education Chapter*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
On Sun, May 20, 2012 at 11:48 PM, Bruce EVangel Parmenter <
[email protected]> wrote:

> [ref original post
>
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-E-Pusher-add-on-makes-any-ICE-into-a-hybrid-tp4644194.html
> ]
>
> In looking at the changes to the search engine I use to create the
> monthly
> EVs4Sale post, there are still a fair amount of nEVs and LSVs out there
> at
> a slightly lower cost than clean used older 96V EV conversions. At the
> same
> time, noobs need to beware of quicky conversions that were built around
> using light packs made up of quick-dying 12V deep cycle batteries.
>
> I thought, the better bang for the buck is the 96V or higher conversion
> that has a PbSO4 pack made up of 6V wet-cell traction/golf batteries.
> Those batteries have the longer cycle life.
>
> So, instead of 8 12V deep cycle batteries, what if a nEV used 8 6V
> traction
> batteries and ran off 48V instead of 72V. The answer is the horse-power
> is
> now halved. But what if two motors were driven off the 48V pack?
> Wouldn't
> you get the added hp to drive the EV at faster speeds, and about the
> same
> 20mile nEV range as a 72V nEV pack made up of 12V deep cycle batteries,
> but
> the pack cycle life would be increased?
>
> So what if this pusher used traction batteries, and had two motors to
> double the hp?
>
>
> {brucedp.150m.com}
>
>
>
>
> -
>


> Voltswagon wrote:
> > > Mine (29DCs) lasted about 8-14 months without assistance. They came with
> > > a
> > > 12-30 month warranty, so that paid for more than half of the replacements
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: E-Pusher add-on makes any ICE into a hybrid*

Thanks Dennis, you've confirmed what I thought.

By using 6V traction batteries, the pusher will have the same short
range, but an increased pack cycle life. To get the same horsepower
as the higher voltage pack, it will require two motors, and a 
controller of twice the capability or two controllers one for each 
motor. 

Bob Schneeveis already showed two controllers could use one pot
box on his Snowhite race EV.

The original post (URL below) used short-lived 12 deep cycle 
batteries, and my idea costs much more, but you change out batteries 
less often.

There was no doubt about you get what you pay for (no free lunch).
It whether you want to always buy the cheap quick to burn out 
incandescent light bulbs, or the longer lasting ones that do not 
need changing as often.


{brucedp.150m.com}


-


> Dennis Miles wrote:
> > Bruce, the better choice from the experience of many others was 24 @ 6 V
> > DC
> > for 144 V DC Two motors draw two times the amperage to make that
> ...


----------

